# Update 1: Tweets and the World Outside the Bars



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

So I had a chance to sit down and play some video games with Tweets today and he generally seemed happy as I told him how ticked off I was at the zombies and whatnot. Of course, I left the cage door open and had the room closed off in case he felt like exploring a little. He actually climbed over near the opening and chewed on the door hinge. It was less than a minute before he climbed back over to his "safe" perch, but I got very excited as it's the closest he's ever come to showing ANY interest in the open door.

Is this a micro step in the right direction? Could he have been showing some curiousity or do you think it was a fluke? 

I am currently working with the "let him come to me" approach where he can come out of the cage if he feels like it and if he wants to approach me then he can on his terms.


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

You're making progress! Don't give up. He's comfortable with you, or getting there, if he's not flying around the cage like he thinks he's going to be murdered, and approached the door and played with the idea of coming out. Keep opening the door and talking to him. Try some millet when he comes out, and don't get annoyed or frustrated. He'll keep coming around. My Tweety was the same way, I've had to go back to the basics with him.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you for the encouragement. 

Well, we have been sitting and talking while I leave the cage door open. He hasn't shown many signs of leaving his cage, but I still have hope. Sometimes he clings to the front of the cage, or sits on the lowest perch/floor and I know he wants me to come sit with him. We have also been working on the hand conditioning. I will slowly put one finger near the bottom edge of the cage. He hasn't touched my finger, but he isn't running away and he isn't hissing.... So I think he's getting used to me. 

One thing that I have noticed is that every night when the sun goes down I cover his cage with a blanket. Same blanket he has always had. His previous owner did not cover him up at night, but would cover him any time he got loud and he did spend very long periods of time covered (perhaps days) and he was yelled at before the cage got covered. I cover his cage to make him comfortable and because we are late night people, so I was hoping that the blanket would lessen the amount we disturb him with lights or whatever. However.... No matter how slowly I move he always hisses and even punches his toy angrily when I go to cover his cage. Is this because he associates it with being "punished" or is it because I am moving things around/moving my hand in a way he doesn't like? I just don't want him to think I am punishing him every night when it is bed time! If it is a negative association, should I stop?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

"Is this because he associates it with being "punished""

It's an interesting theory, and could be right. Hard to know for sure.

I do think his coming over and chewing on the door is a good sign. He's doing something he's afraid of; he's thinking about the possibility of coming out; but distracting himself with something he can 'pretend' he's doing instead.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Is he sleepy when you approach to cover him? Sometimes even the tamest of birds will hiss or attack a nearby toy if you go near them when they are tired. I never cover Peaches, (because she has night frights), and she is pretty tame but if I approach her cage when she's settling down for the night then I'll get the same reaction as your getting 
I'm not saying it is or isn't the blanket, just that it's also how sleepy birds react sometimes too


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes he is settling down to sleep when I cover him up, so maybe it's just a natural cranky bird reaction. Thank you for the tip!


----------

